# SEP 2 converted pics preview bug



## ario (Mar 3, 2011)

Sometime pics which have been converted in SEP 2 appear as un-converted (color) in the libray module while in the development module the preview is correctly displayed.
Any idea?
Cheers,
Ario


----------



## ario (Mar 3, 2011)

The issue is not as random as I thought, if "edit in SEP" is launched from the Development module everything is fine and the preview is correct both in development module and in library module, on the contrary if "edit in SEP" is launched from the library module the preview is correct in the development module only.
Ario


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 3, 2011)

What happens if you launch from Library, then select the (incorrect) preview in Library and render standard previews (from the Library/Previews menu)?


----------



## ario (Mar 3, 2011)

No change.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 3, 2011)

That surprises me.  How about a rendering a 1:1 preview?


----------



## ario (Mar 3, 2011)

1:1 rendering is the standard I always use. 
Even if the preview is in full color, as the original, the histogram is for the B&W version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds a bit like a corrupted preview cache.  If you import a photo into a new catalog and edit in SEP (what's SEP?), do you see the same problem?  If not, we could try renaming the existing previews and re-rendering and hopefully that would fix it.


----------



## ario (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, I will try. How can I rename the previews?
SEP stands for Silver Efex Pro.


----------



## ario (Mar 4, 2011)

I've imported a couple of pics into a new catalog and apparently everything is normal, the same pics in the original catalog behave as usual (incorrect preview if seen in library).
Victoria, you are most probably right; does this mean that the development module does not use tha cache neither for previews nor for the associated thumbnails?
Can you be so kind to suggest me how to repair the cache?
Cheers,
Ario


----------



## ario (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm afraid the problem is somewere else. I have removed from catalog the previews file so that LR has created a new one from scratch, I have populated the catalog wit fresh pics, and again I have the same problem.


----------



## ario (Mar 4, 2011)

I found similar erratic behaviour with other external editors such as Topaz whenever launched from the library panel.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 5, 2011)

I have experienced this problem with several external editors. Usually re-creating the previews helps but I have had to remove the preview cache and rebuild from scratch a couple of times to fix it.


----------



## happycranker (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I have found the same problem. But I have found that if you make any adjustment in the develop module, then the picture displays correctly in the Library. Also there is a bug with version 2 that scrambles your keywording, this is being worked on by NIK at the moment.


----------

